# Ipad totalement désactiver!!!



## Aathich (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour a tous.

Mon iPad 2 est désactivé. je ne peut pas synchroniser avec iTunes car il faut autoriser l'acces sur l'iPad mais il est désactiver. J'ai essayer mode de récupération mais il demande aussi. Aider au plus vite S.V.P


----------

